
The Employable Bootcamp Candidate - markwaldron
https://medium.com/@whiteglovecoder/codename-the-employable-bootcamp-candidate-1769f4c92426#.d5yw96n1t
======
lloydde
> Instead I recommend utilizing the whitespace for your projects and listing
> your technical skills within a project’s context.

Context is king! I can't agree with the OP more. Stop the technology bingo.
When you highlight the technology, approaches and processes as part of the
experience the conversations come easily.

